

Show HN: "yin-yang" call/cc puzzle ported from Scheme to JavaScript - michaelsbradley
https://gist.github.com/michaelsbradleyjr/5655300

======
michaelsbradley
I’ve just revised the gist, in case anyone is interested. I decided to
decouple the sync and async variants as I had done originally, so that it’s
hopefully a little easier to follow and play with.

